# Replacing my ND filters



## faccray (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi all,
I am currently running Lee 100mm ND filters on my 5D Mk3 for landscapes.
As they are showing various scratches it is time that I replaced the 3 stop soft and 3 stop reverse grad. I have traditionally used Lee but have been reading about the glass NISI filters. Anyone have any positive/negative comments that they would like to share.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Ray


----------



## AUGS (Jan 9, 2017)

I was considering these a while ago, and came across this article/blog. I was looking for glass filters, but decided to stick with my resin ones. Seems the filters are susceptible to scratching quite easily, but this is only one experience and others may have more recent updates.

http://www.paulreiffer.com/2015/07/photographic-filters-nisi-cokin-lee-review-and-comparison/#2016update

Hope this helps your decision making.


----------



## faccray (Jan 9, 2017)

Might put the brakes on my purchase, that article from Paul is certainly room for thought. Thanks for making me aware of it. Will research further.


----------

